# What Dog Would Make Best Guard Dog



## farmerjack68 (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi 
Just wanted to know what breed you all think would make the best family guard dog?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

A medium size dog, under 60 pounds, with a big bark. he should also wake up when he hears a strange noise.


----------



## Xandras_Zoo (Jul 21, 2004)

A good German shepherd is hard to beat. I'm speaking of one in particular, but have met others like him. This dog is the sweetest, gentlest dog in the whole world, I remember putting a 3 week old netherland dwarf at his feet and he sniffed it and then carefully walked over it, and then lay down beside it. He is very affectionate to his people, and just enough to make friends (a tail wag and a lick) with strangers he's been "introduced" to. To people he's not be introduced to, he's aloof. My dog used to run away, disobediant like you wouldn't believe, but if you asked him to, he'd round her up and hold her still. He'd run around in circles barking at her till she just sat down.
He isn't aggressive unless someone is threatening his people. If you just playfully hit one of his people, he watches verryy closely, and sometimes gives a low growl. I would bet all the money in the world that if anyone attempted to hurt his people that he would shred them to bits.
He was bought from a breeder, and has had about 2 "extra" visits to the vet in about 7 years. Soiled the house twice in his life.


----------



## Rouen (Aug 19, 2004)

farmerjack68 said:


> Hi
> Just wanted to know what breed you all think would make the best family guard dog?


this depends on what you're looking for in a guard dog, rotties were butchers( as well as draft animals and drovers ) dogs used to defend the butchers money against theft, mastiffs are more an outdoors guardian dog, a dog that'll stalk an intruder and attack from behind( this is more effective with brindle or darker colored dogs ) our neighbors had a GSD, one day he jumped their fence and attacked my elderly cocker, his owners were yelling at him and he didn't respond till I physically removed him from her, he did other things as well during the 5 years we had to live next door to him.
there are plenty of breeds out there that were bred specifically for guarding, no one can tell you what the best breed(s) for you would be without more information as to what you're looking for.

heres a site with a whole load of guard dogs:
http://dogbreedinfo.com/guarddogs.htm


----------



## Imaexpat2 (Jan 4, 2005)

Might want to consider a Boxer. They are medium sized dogs with a lot of heart, great perosnalities, take well to disciplend training and often times quiet loyal and protective. They are very strong and muscularly built dogs but yet they are absolute love monsters around close family members and children. If you need aloyal compainion of the four legged variety but want a dog to give you the "drop" on things that go bump in the night this is a breed that should be in your considerations. My last one was 2-0 VS bad guys and local LEO's admired him considerably, but made sure to call on the cell phone before they showed up so I could put him safely away. Yeah he was that determined to challange a stranger. This particular dog named Kumicho (Koo-me-choe japanese for Luitenent in the Japanese Mafia) knew all his commands in Japanese, so they are intelegent and catch on quick! Oddly enough he was a rescue minutes away form being put down while I was visiting the vet and I couldnt let him see such a demise, so we took him home and never once regreted it. I have had several over the years and all have been exceptional animals with unobtrusive loyalty to my family.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

I am continually amazed at my Black Mouth Curs ability to judge peoples character. Some things are just unbelievable. I know a guy that has a little female, lives way back off the road and doesn't like to be bothered, she has deflated several tires for unwelcomed guests, she gets them right in the sidewall. She cant flatten a truck tire, but car tires, like the ones the people from the county, bank, etc. have, No Problem.
The only time my female barks is when somebody pulls up,it's great. She is friendly with generally everyone she meets, but if you here her talk dirty to someone, I have always found out the reason shortly. That dog is an impeccable judge of character. My male pup due to his raising, likes nobody but family, he will be the night shift dog around here!


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

curs are good smart dogs, so are good bulldogs (working not those English sausages), mixes of the two are great as well. but all require a lot of exercise, training & play.


----------



## hisenthlay (Feb 23, 2005)

Have to put in my 2 cents for Dobies. My dobergirl (with a little help from her friends) scared away a group of 6 prowlers/burglers/??? from my house this weekend. They are alert, sensitive, generally not too trusting of strangers, fast, and willing to put their money where their mouth is if trouble arises. People know to be scared of Dobermans, and that is a good thing where guarding is concerned--even if my Bernese Mountain Dog were the most vicious guard in the world (he's not), he's too cute to scare a lot of people, so they'd be more likely to confront him than the dobie. Dobies are also huge snugglebugs, very loyal, _very_ smart, very eager to please, and top notch foot warmers. 

Word of caution, though--Dobies are more sensitive than a lot of other guard breeds, and some of them can be too sharp or fearful because of bad breeding or mistreatment. If you get a pup from a reputable breeder and raise it up fairly with love and training, you will have an amazing dog. If you get it from a puppy mill/pet store/backyard breeder, you are taking a chance. Also, if you get an adult dog from rescue like I did, they are more likely to have baggage, but you have the advantage of knowing what their personalities are like before you take them home, and you can certainly find one that would be your kids' best friend and protector from a rescue. 

Good luck!


----------



## americanbulldog (Mar 27, 2005)

> Just wanted to know what breed you all think would make the best family guard dog?


American Bulldog from working bloodlines. I have never seen better.








www.megaamericanbulldogs.com
If you need help finding a good breeder near you just let me know and I will try and help.
If for some strange reason I was cursed and couldn't have the best I would get a Boxer from working bloodlines since they are cousins with the American Bulldogs and are still pretty good.
Good luck!


----------



## mizattitude (Nov 10, 2003)

DOBERMANS!!!!...Hands Down. Incredibly smart and loyal to family..great protection (those from good lines, that is). Must be trained early and concistantly. Not a dog for a novice or those unwilling to spend time training. Must be socialised to avoid shyness and aggression towards strangers. Naturally aloof with strangers...not a dog that one can allow loose without supervision. Not cuddly and welcoming to those they do not know..though with family they are big babies

Not a dog for everyone...


----------



## mizattitude (Nov 10, 2003)

hisenthlay said:


> Have to put in my 2 cents for Dobies. My dobergirl (with a little help from her friends) scared away a group of 6 prowlers/burglers/??? from my house this weekend. Good luck!





YEESH!!!! SIX of them?????? Good for your Dobie...she needs a "greenie"...(expensive, but my dobe loves them)


----------



## hisenthlay (Feb 23, 2005)

mizattitude said:


> YEESH!!!! SIX of them?????? Good for your Dobie...she needs a "greenie"...(expensive, but my dobe loves them)


 Yup. Description and pictures here. http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=105375 She's the best--this certainly isn't the first time she's scared people off, but it was probably the most frightening incident for me so far.

My dogs don't seem to like greenies, but give the dobie an empty plastic 20 oz soda bottle, and she's in heaven. She's a cheap date 

American Bulldogs are more powerful protectors than dobies if it really came down to it, but they're a lot more hardheaded in my experience, so I think it just depends on what personality you mesh with. I could see having either one, really. That's a very handsome American Bulldog you've got there. Regarding Boxers, though.... I've known maybe 15 of them personally, and they've _all_ been big clowns--good family dogs, but too dopey to be guards. I know they're supposed to have guarding instincts, but I haven't seen it yet. I guess maybe it depends on getting working lines, as with most other breeds. Also, it seems like some of them turn out drop-dead gorgeous, and some become downright ugly--is there a way to tell which one yours will become when it's a puppy? I looked at getting a boxer 10.5 years ago, but ended up with my Berner instead, and never regretted it.


----------



## Xandras_Zoo (Jul 21, 2004)

hisenthlay said:


> Regarding Boxers, though.... I've known maybe 15 of them personally, and they've _all_ been big clowns--good family dogs, but too dopey to be guards. I know they're supposed to have guarding instincts, but I haven't seen it yet. I guess maybe it depends on getting working lines, as with most other breeds. Also, it seems like some of them turn out drop-dead gorgeous, and some become downright ugly--is there a way to tell which one yours will become when it's a puppy? I looked at getting a boxer 10.5 years ago, but ended up with my Berner instead, and never regretted it.


We had a boxer, though she wasn't from working lines. She was the sweetest dog, and without a doubt she would have treated any intruder as part of the family. Admittedly, she did nearly drown herself following my mom across a lake in a canoe, and she did BARK at people in her later years, but still, not a dog that would protect you or your children OR your possessions. 

Never showed any aggression in the 9 years we had her, not even when I was three and she was a pup and I literally shoved my hand down her throat to retreive one of my toys. 

She also had health problems galore. During her last 4 years, she had to have her gums surgically trimmed back twice a year, because food would get stuck between her teeth and her gums and cause her teeth to rot- not to mention the breath. She ending up dying of spleen AND liver cancer. Apparently, in veterinary school, boxers are known as the "cancer dogs".

Good luck choosing a dog, and if you do go with a boxer, you're in for a treat!


----------



## americanbulldog (Mar 27, 2005)

> DOBERMANS!!!!...Hands Down. Incredibly smart and loyal to family..great protection (those from good lines, that is).


 I do not have much experience with Dobermans but I thought they were more of a one owner/one person type of dog. My mother in law had one for years and my other half couldn't even get near her mothers bedroom door at night without risking a dog attack. "Guarding" yes I guess so but should a child need to worry that its moms dog is going to shred her if she gets up to use the bathroom? I think not. I am not saying that all Dobermans are this way but I did think they were mostly a one person dog right? I would really like to know about your experiences with your Dobermans. Thanks.


> That's a very handsome American Bulldog you've got there.


 Thanks. Just to let you know he is not hard headed. If you get American Bulldogs from solid working lines they tend not to be hard headed.


> We had a boxer, though she wasn't from working lines. She was the sweetest dog, and without a doubt she would have treated any intruder as part of the family.


 My bulldogs are also very sweet. If someone comes in the yard they bark up a storm just to let me know someone is here. Once I greet the person they treat them like a family member as long as they behave themselves. Anyone that saw them might think that they are just silly, playful clown dogs. If that person or animal gets out of line and ever tried to hurt anyone in my family they are going to be wearing a 100 pound bulldog as a necklace. They can protect with an almost scary amount of force. I cannot ever imagine another dog with more power, speed, agility and grit. I have seen my bulldogs take down both man and beast with shock and awe and minutes later play on the floor with my 3 year old son. Getting a bulldog from proven parents is a huge part of the key to getting a good dog. The same goes for boxers and any other breed.


> She also had health problems galore.


 So sorry you had so many health issues with your dog. I have found my bulldogs to be very healthy and would only go to boxers if I couldn't get a bulldog. I have seen some boxers that were really nice though.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Black Mouth Curs from the right lines are probably closer to the old timey "farm bulldog" than any other dog out there. You've got protection.plus herding/hunting skills to boot. Imagine a dog from the steriotypical "hunting dog" or the "herding dog" or the "LGD" "group" all rolled into one. A dog that will whup a dog that comes into the yard, but go hunting with the same dog out of the border of said curdog's restricted area. A dog that will stay 100 yards from the porch unless you leave to go hunting, catching cattle, or just for a walk. A dog that likes everyone that it recognizes as friendly, and nobody else. All of this with little or no training, purely instinct. 
This all comes from an intensive breeding program called, if it doesn't do what it is supposed to then it doesn't deserve to eat our food(which it is supposed to help catch anyway), set forth by early pioneers that helped to develop the breed. No attention was given to "the right look", only ability.
Anyone is welcome to bring over a half dozen dobermans, couple of bulldogs, a giant snauzer, and what have you ,and after my puppy gets done, we will take the old dog out and kill some squirrels, *****, bear, maybe pen some cattle.
Make sure and call before you come though, I might need to tell the dogs to get in their pens, so they won't bother visitors!


----------



## GAchickenguy (Oct 6, 2005)

BOXERs..
I have a house full of them, 7 of them, all ranging betweet the ages of 3 yrs old to 7 mths, they are the best dogs IMO,there great with kids, wonderful friends and will protect you to the end,
My 3 yr old male Diesel, will let no one in my house, unless invited, and I never have to worry about my 4 and 9 yr old daughters or my wife when there home alone,
Heck even the gas man cant come in without my wife putting them up, thats just my thoughts,and as for my other livestock,
well there as good as a gem with them,
I have only ever had one problem with my 3 yr old male , when he was 6 mths old he killed a chicken for fun,
he has Never killed one since,
and we have chicks all the time in our brooder room and he'll go in there and lay down with them,
GAchickenguy


----------



## hisenthlay (Feb 23, 2005)

americanbulldog said:


> I do not have much experience with Dobermans but I thought they were more of a one owner/one person type of dog.


 That hasn't been my experience--I'm the primary person whe feeds/walks/loves on my dobie, but she loves/listens to my fiancee almost as much as me, she has been friendly to all my friends and past roommates, and she looooves my parents, who she only sees every couple of months. I don't let strangers just walk up to her and stick their hands in her face, though. If I want her to meet someone new, I have her sit next to me while I talk to them, and let _her_ approach _them_ when she has decided they are ok. If she likes them, in five minutes she'll be sitting on their feet and giving them kisses and shoving her head under their hands for petting. If she doesn't like them she stays near me, watches them constantly, and growls softly if they come too close. She was abused before I got her, which I'm sure has made her less outgoing and more cautious about strange people. It sounds like the dobie you knew was seriously unsound--most dobies I've met and even my girl with all her baggage would never do something like that with anyone she knows. 


> Thanks. Just to let you know he is not hard headed. If you get American Bulldogs from solid working lines they tend not to be hard headed.


 I'm glad to know that. I've mostly met ABs at urban dog parks, and their yuppie owners probably didn't get them from working lines. But how sensitive are they to correction? With my dobie, just letting her know that I am unhappy with her in a sharp voice is usually enough to bring her in line. With my husky, you could beat her over the head (not that I do) and she wouldn't change her attitude if she didn't feel like it. That's what I mean by hard headed. Where do your guys fall on that spectrum? 


> My bulldogs are also very sweet. If someone comes in the yard they bark up a storm just to let me know someone is here. Once I greet the person they treat them like a family member as long as they behave themselves. Anyone that saw them might think that they are just silly, playful clown dogs. If that person or animal gets out of line and ever tried to hurt anyone in my family they are going to be wearing a 100 pound bulldog as a necklace.


 I believe that about your ABs. But there are clowns and then there are clowns, and I think I can tell the difference. Many of the boxers I've seen have been gangly to the point of being awkward, so it's funny to watch them run around. They're easily pinned by other dogs, and I've seen them be attacked by smaller dogs and be unable to fight back. Some of the ones I've seen have a constant sort of vacant look in their eyes. Now, I really _want_ to like boxers, because I know they have great potential, but it seems like a lot of really awful ones are being bred. GAChickenGuy, I'm very glad to hear that you've found some solid boxer stock--that's what the breed _should_ be, I think.


> They can protect with an almost scary amount of force. I cannot ever imagine another dog with more power, speed, agility and grit. I have seen my bulldogs take down both man and beast with shock and awe and minutes later play on the floor with my 3 year old son


 I've seen my best friend's pit bull do the same, and really developed an admiration for that breed. I'd say her pit bull is more trustworthy and happy around unknown kids/adults than either my dobie or my husky, which most people don't realize. Her pit is a bit sketchy around unknown dogs, though. If I weren't worried about their interactions with other dogs, I'd get a pit in a second, (even though _they_ really _are_ hard-headed, usually).


----------



## americanbulldog (Mar 27, 2005)

> That hasn't been my experience--I'm the primary person whe feeds/walks/loves on my dobie, but she loves/listens to my fiancee almost as much as me, she has been friendly to all my friends and past roommates, and she looooves my parents, who she only sees every couple of months. I don't let strangers just walk up to her and stick their hands in her face, though. If I want her to meet someone new, I have her sit next to me while I talk to them, and let her approach them when she has decided they are ok. If she likes them, in five minutes she'll be sitting on their feet and giving them kisses and shoving her head under their hands for petting. If she doesn't like them she stays near me, watches them constantly, and growls softly if they come too close. She was abused before I got her, which I'm sure has made her less outgoing and more cautious about strange people. It sounds like the dobie you knew was seriously unsound--most dobies I've met and even my girl with all her baggage would never do something like that with anyone she knows.


Good to know. Thanks. I always thought something was not right with that dog. I just didn't know if the breed tended to have that problem. Have you got the chance to meet many Dobermans? Are they like yours?


> I believe that about your ABs. But there are clowns and then there are clowns, and I think I can tell the difference. Many of the boxers I've seen have been gangly to the point of being awkward, so it's funny to watch them run around. They're easily pinned by other dogs, and I've seen them be attacked by smaller dogs and be unable to fight back. Some of the ones I've seen have a constant sort of vacant look in their eyes. Now, I really want to like boxers, because I know they have great potential, but it seems like a lot of really awful ones are being bred. GAChickenGuy, I'm very glad to hear that you've found some solid boxer stock--that's what the breed should be, I think.


I am not saying that there are not some really good Boxer breeders in the US but I feel it might be helpful to add that the good Boxers that I have seen were imported from Italy, Russia and other places in Europe where they put a heavy focus on WORKING and not the show ring. I spoke with a nice lady breeding Boxers in the US that has the same sort of ideas about breeding. She gets almost all her new dogs from Europe. If anyone wants a good Boxer I can try to get her contact information. Oddly she got herself an American Bulldog not long ago and she told me that if she had to get rid of one breed in her kennel she would get rid of the Boxers and keep the American Bulldogs because she liked them better even though she has many years into her Boxers breeding program. She was kind of disgusted with the Boxers being produced in the US where she felt the focus has been on the show ring for far too long. I think if the American Bulldog becomes an AKC breed we are going to see the same type of problems in several years. I hope the AKC people on here don't take that the wrong way but it does seem to be a pattern with other breeds.


----------



## sullen (Oct 14, 2004)

Maura said:


> A medium size dog, under 60 pounds, with a big bark. he should also wake up when he hears a strange noise.



Sounds like my Corgis.


----------



## hisenthlay (Feb 23, 2005)

americanbulldog said:


> Good to know. Thanks. I always thought something was not right with that dog. I just didn't know if the breed tended to have that problem. Have you got the chance to meet many Dobermans? Are they like yours?


 Offhand I can think of at least 13 Dobermans that I've known to some degree, but I'm sure there have been more. Most of them have been like my dog, but more outgoing/confident--probably because they weren't abused as puppies. I've met 2 that were very gangly and awkward like the Boxers I mentioned--both were products of (unethical) breeders trying to breed "Giant Dobermans". I've known 5 that were protection trained to some degree, and all were sensible dogs that were easily approached by respectful strangers. 2 of the other ones I knew were barn dogs at a public riding facility--super-friendly with many strange adults and kids, easily dragged around by a 3 year old girl, perfect with horses, goats, and other dogs (but both were cat killers). The rest I knew from dog parks or working at a boarding facility, and all were smart, sensitive, and very cuddly with their owners. I also attend dog shows when I get the chance (I just love to see so many different dogs under one roof, despite all the problems with the conformation show world), and I always visit the dobies, and I've never met one that wasn't happy to have me come up and meet it. 

On the down side--I've heard of one blue dobie that was the product of a backyard breeding and had a neurological disorder that would cause him to become suddenly enraged for no reason and bite even his owner (a professional dog trainer and former police dog trainer)--she had to have him put down. That particular problem is very unusual, but I know that Dobermans have been poorly bred in the last few decades and have an increased rate of genetic disease, especially neurological problems like Von Willebrand's disease. 


> I am not saying that there are not some really good Boxer breeders in the US but I feel it might be helpful to add that the good Boxers that I have seen were imported from Italy, Russia and other places in Europe where they put a heavy focus on WORKING and not the show ring. I spoke with a nice lady breeding Boxers in the US that has the same sort of ideas about breeding. She gets almost all her new dogs from Europe. If anyone wants a good Boxer I can try to get her contact information. Oddly she got herself an American Bulldog not long ago and she told me that if she had to get rid of one breed in her kennel she would get rid of the Boxers and keep the American Bulldogs because she liked them better even though she has many years into her Boxers breeding program. She was kind of disgusted with the Boxers being produced in the US where she felt the focus has been on the show ring for far too long. I think if the American Bulldog becomes an AKC breed we are going to see the same type of problems in several years. I hope the AKC people on here don't take that the wrong way but it does seem to be a pattern with other breeds.


 Yeah, the Europeans still know how to do dogs right--they remember what the dogs were bred for and work to produce those traits. And if you go to Europe, it's amazing how well trained all the dogs are there. Even the German street kids I saw had shepherd mixes that looked like they'd been professionally trained--drop-dead obedient to voice commands, focused on their humans, and perfect off leash and even left alone outside stores on city streets. No wonder they allow dogs in restaurants and hotels there. But they also remember that dogs are dogs, and don't expect them all to slobber all over themselves with joy when any stranger comes up to pet them--muzzles are a common sight and in some places they're even required in public. Hate to say it, but Europeans really put most Americans to shame when it comes to dogs. Wonder what generalizations you can make about our respective cultures based on that...?


----------



## Sinenian (Nov 9, 2005)

Depends, do you want just watchdog or watchdog w/ high protection rating?

I'd say a great watchdog is a lab, our female lab is 10 years old, arthrisise (sp?) and join problems (special med. for her) but still won't give up a chance to bark.

A good watchdog w/ high protection rating is a doberman or doberman/rotweiler mix.


----------



## jessandcody (Nov 21, 2003)

We have a black lab that we trained from a puppy to bark when anyone comes close to the door. (We lived in the country and it was very handy). Now that we live in town, it's a bit annoying.

But no one will enter the house until we grab the dog and assure them 12 times he doesn't bite. He's a big baby but he has one heck of an alerting bark that scares most people.


----------



## mizattitude (Nov 10, 2003)

No, my dobie is aloof with strangers, but being highly intelligent with a good memory..they can recognise a person they have met before. My ex doesn't come here that often..but she will cuddle with him on the couch like a baby when he does. He keeps threatening to steal her...When we were together, he never wanted me to get one, fearing they would be aggressive with our kids. Nothing is further from the truth..she is wonderful. 
I will say she is NOT a welcoming dog with strangers. She will not come up to be petted...nor give off any friendly inclinations. 
as a family dog? Yes..she is definitely sweet with all the kids..very docile..what one would call a "velcro pup"..they need to be with the family. with other animals? She will let the cats eat with her out of her food dish. She doesn't care for them sitting next to me on the couch..she will chase them away and come back to lay on me.....LOL..its so funny.
Intelligent? ...OMIGOD...My blue dobie is 15 weeks..and knows ALL basic commands....does them even without the reward of food. She is awesome.
This breed is a liability, I will admit...but I will never be without another!

** About the blue dobie that would go into a rage...I wonder if that dog had the Z factor. Dogs with a Z behind their AKC number indicates albinos in the bloodlines, and should not be bred due to unstable temperments...scary HUH? a big unstable doberman <shudder>


----------



## mizattitude (Nov 10, 2003)

Sinenian said:


> A good watchdog w/ high protection rating is a doberman or doberman/rotweiler mix.




I have a rott mix..she is useless as a watchdog..she barks..then runs up to be petted...Go figure. My chihuahua barks at falling leaves..nOW that is annoying

The thing with Dobes I like is that they do not need to be trained to "protect"..its bred into them...one needs to CURB it by socialising


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

I got a red female dobie free from a breeder because she wouldnt raise her puppies.Her papers showed at least half her ancestors were champions.This was an extremely well bred dog.

She loved everyone,esp. children.Didnt matter size,from babies to adults was completely gentle with all.NEVER raised a lip at a child ever.

BUT,if she or a kid was threatened,she was a backwards barker.BARK,and back up a smidge,then again.She would do this until she couldnt retreat further,then I'm sure she would have fought to the death to protect her kids.Of course,that never happened,a barking dobie is not something anyone is stupid enough to tangle with.Thats what I want in a dog like that,a backwards barker.

We lived on a dead end street with lots of kids.Everyone loved that dog and she played and watched the kids almost daily.Thought every kid was hers,and vice versa.She was the neighborhoods dog.

But strangely,she couldnt understand dog babies,only people babies.

In closing,it was my experience that good breeding will make for a very good guard dog when it comes to Dobies.

R.I.P. Red,we miss you.

BooBoo


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

My experience,NEVER reprimand a Dobie,they dont understand it,instead overwhelm them with praise when doing right.They respond to love,so eager to please,not to overwhelming discipline.It hurts their delicate feelings I think.

Unlike a German shepard,which needs a firm hand to establish head of pack,a dobie will respond much better to praise.IE,a shepard will respond positvely to a little tug on a choke chain,a dobie will completely wig out.

Speaking female dobie,never had a male.We've had 2 females.

BooBoo


----------



## americanbulldog (Mar 27, 2005)

> The thing with Dobes I like is that they do not need to be trained to "protect"..its bred into them...one needs to CURB it by socialising


That is the same thing I like about American Bulldogs. With American Bulldogs we socialize to make them social and friendly to strangers not really to curb the protective instincts. American Bulldogs can be friendly for pretty much all their life and when a person tries to hurt their family they will snap into protection mode. I have even seen some of bulldogs get upset if they have seen a stranger being threatened or abused. They do not like that stuff and they know when something isn't right IMO.


----------



## trappmountain (Jun 22, 2005)

I've had both Dobermans and German shepherds. Either choice is going to take a good amount of training as I would think most guard dog breeds would. Though I found both breeds to be great protectors I don't think you could find a more loyal breed than the German shepherd in my experience. They will put down their life for you. Peronally I feel the dobes do it more for themselves and for property protection for everything is theirs. 

Any choice you make I feel you should make sure you get it from a good breeder and get it as a pup if you have children. Another thing you have to consider if you have children is them having freinds over. Do you want to have to put the dog away when you have company? Just kids playing as kids do can make a protective dog feel as if your child is in danger and it will do its job and protect.


----------



## warrior (Nov 22, 2005)

If it helps Old Yeller was a Southern Black Mouth Cur (played by a yellow lab in the movie). I also highly recommend mountain curs and feists. All of these breeds have a long history of being the do it all dogs of the early pioneers of this nation. Most settlers could not afford to feed large packs of dogs for various uses. They often could only afford to feed the dog that came as close to doing all tasks equally well. Some of these tasks were guarding (first against indian attack and predators), herding hogs and cattle with the toughness and grit to handle this semi-feral stock, watching over the homestead for dangers (fire, storms and strangers) and putting meat on the table by tracking and sometimes treeing game (squirrel, ****, possum, bear, deer, etc.). These dogs had to be absolutely child safe and trusted around all manner of domestic fowl and stock.
Now none of these breeds have the size and ferocious stature of pits, bulls, dobes, etc. and quite frankly many appear to be harmless. But let me clue you in, these dogs have a bond with their people that can only be broken by death. You can never own a good cur or feist but if your really really lucky you might someday belong to one of these dogs.


----------



## americanbulldog (Mar 27, 2005)

Warrior,
Please don't take this the wrong way but if the curs are so good why do people that have American Bulldogs and Pits refer to bull breed dogs that run away, or that are chicken as a "cur"?
Does a cur really have what it takes to stand and fight when the chips are all down? I am just asking because calling a bull breed a cur is an almost universal insult around here. A cur dog normally will be used to bay up a wild boar but when you really want a dog to catch that wild boar you send in an American Bulldog. Even on a protection sport field dogs that run away from a decoy are called a "cur". Is this just some crazy saying that has not bearing on the real world? Or, will a cur dog run when they are really in danger? I am asking so please don't take this the wrong way. I would like to know the answer. Thanks


----------



## warrior (Nov 22, 2005)

Not the ones I've seen, which admittedly is not many, but those that I have seen (coondogs) were kill dogs deluxe. No back down in them at all and usually with enough sense to get the job done quickly and efficiently. The better ones will watch or manuver until the **** is exposed then crunch snap crackle and pop dead ****. Not much experience with bull brreds here except for the pit trash some of these idiot backyard breeders turn out that should have been culled at birth (breeders and their dogs). The one exception was a bull type (looked like a brindle american) that turned up at my cousins farm. Fred was everything one could ask for in a protective dog. Let us kids roughhouse and never once batted an eye just walked off when he got tired of the foolishness. Once saved my cousin by grabbing a full grown bull by the nose and holding it until my cousin could clear the fence.
I suspect that there is some measure of competion between cur folks and bull folks in the hog bays. Like you said it takes a cur to track the hog and bay it but a bull to charge in and hold it. Each excels in it's own area.
I myself am partial to fiests as I had one that more loyal than most people I know. Never went looking for trouble but let trouble come her way she would finish it I guarantee. I've seen her take on pits and win. Not of her choosing of course but her running mate was a chihuahua mix that was a trouble maker. She was never aggressive towards people but she would not allow any person other than me or mine to touch her. 
One of the reasons I prefer curs and fiests is my personal philosophy towards protection. To me the dogs purpose is to watch and alert me of trouble. If there is any fighting to be done then I'll do it myself. The bull breeds have a reputation (deserved or not) as a four legged land mine.


----------



## mizattitude (Nov 10, 2003)

mightybooboo said:


> My experience,NEVER reprimand a Dobie,they dont understand it,instead overwhelm them with praise when doing right.They respond to love,so eager to please,not to overwhelming discipline.It hurts their delicate feelings I think.
> 
> 
> BooBoo



Thanks..I have noticed that with my Missy. Praise her to the skies and she just tries harder. Show you are upset at her (for tackling the cat) and she gets her feelings hurt. 
sounds like you really made out with your Isabella dobie. My next dobe will be a fawn...


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

americanbulldog said:


> Warrior,
> Please don't take this the wrong way but if the curs are so good why do people that have American Bulldogs and Pits refer to bull breed dogs that run away, or that are chicken as a "cur"?
> Does a cur really have what it takes to stand and fight when the chips are all down? I am just asking because calling a bull breed a cur is an almost universal insult around here. A cur dog normally will be used to bay up a wild boar but when you really want a dog to catch that wild boar you send in an American Bulldog. Even on a protection sport field dogs that run away from a decoy are called a "cur". Is this just some crazy saying that has not bearing on the real world? Or, will a cur dog run when they are really in danger? I am asking so please don't take this the wrong way. I would like to know the answer. Thanks


The term Cur does not have the negative connotation to some people that it would in other breeds. The term has almost become as common as "hound" in some conversations and there are now different lines of curs as well. More information can be found at:

http://www.ukcdogs.com/curfeist/index.shtml

Hope this helps.


----------



## Hip_Shot_Hanna (Apr 2, 2005)

Information about the designation of the word cur ~

http://www.blackmouthcur.com/FAQs.htm#Doesnt the word cur


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

When I lived out in the country,it was just me and Red.

I had a little Mazda truck and Red would sit next to me like a person.We would go to Taco Bell drive thru and get red or green burritos for dinner (starving student days)

The girl at the drive thru would cut Reds in half,and wrap half.Then she would hand Red her 1/2 burrito thru the window,half for now,half for later.
She was a redhead too,and would always say,"For some reason I sure like that dog!"

Red really liked her too.

Fond memories from a kinder gentler more innocent time in my life.

BooBoo


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

bulldoggers (especially those in protection sport) are ignorant of the source of the word cur. in britain they were the common mans dog. they herded the lords cattle for their master & their masters sheep/goats/pigs. and at night helped their master steal the lords game especially valuable furbearers, but also wild boar. they helped protect their master from the gamekeeper & his dog. they had to fight well enough to allow the master to safely kill the gamekeeper or his dog or both on the extremely rare occasion that it came to that. then as now mostly educated upper class write the histories & then as now most of them are ignorant of the daily lives of the poorer classes. in their snobbery they assumed all the peasant dogs were mixed breed & cowardly. there could be some basis to this as the cur owners would at times get their ***** exposed to the lord sighthound or mastiff to create special purpose lurchers & catchdogs.
for the record several blackmouths (---- on that southern, yeller, & original crap, that is registration BS trying to get your registration dollar) & several catahoulas have earned catch titles & at least one catahoula has title in protection sport. but comparing them to bulldogs is comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## Shahbazin (Dec 10, 2002)

I like Anatolian Shepherds, myself  We have some with the livestock, & some live in the house - we usually have 4-5 of them. You need to do a bit of training with them, because they're smart, but independant, but they're naturally good with livestock & children. They'll roam if not fenced, but then, so will the sheep, so that's not really an issue (sheep tight fence keeps them in). They're big, but pretty low metabolism, so although over 100 lbs each, eat about what a dog 1/2 their size does. We've never had any problems with theft or predators with them around! Here's my liver masked fawn *****, Disi :









And here's her nephew, Ruh, at a show as a yearling:









A lot of show dogs are just show only, but I like to show the dogs I work, so that people can see what a good flock guard looks like; I don't want to see this breed split into 2 types, like so many have.


----------



## TamInAz (Feb 12, 2005)

farmerjack68 said:


> Hi
> Just wanted to know what breed you all think would make the best family guard dog?


We just recently purchased a Mastiff male puppy to be our inside family watch dog. We chose this breed because they are non-aggressive, yet Assertive when need be, are Very protective of home and family and love children which is a Must around here. The men in the family here work nights. I also adore Massive size dogs...Brock is expected to reach aprox. 220 lbs as he comes from extremely large parents.

For an outside Guard dog for livestock and property we will be getting an Anatolian Shepard, female, w/in the wk (another pup as we want both dogs to be raised together and adjust to children). Aslan is expected to reach around 125-130 lbs at full growth. Again this dog is specifically bred to watch over & protect both livestock and family.


----------



## americanbulldog (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for the posts about curs they were interesting reading.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

I think the curs and bulldogs probably share alot of ancestors. By bulldog I am talking of the old timey "farm bulldog" that is now extinct, thanks to the efforts of breeders who wanted to preserve form but forgot about function. 

Just think of curs as smaller faster bulldogs, with trailing and herding abilities.
Most importantly lots of smarts. This is one thing most of the modern bulldogs lack. They have too much catch bred into them. They will latch onto anything. This is good for pit sport, but not so good for hunting. A bear or rank boar will kill a dog, even a 150# dog, IF that dog just wades in and tries to grab it by the throat.
A lot of people think cur is a derogatory term. This is probably due to a bunch of arrogant history writing types, who were not comfortable with commoners having better dogs than them. And yes, my dog probably would run from a big old bull dog, but she would come back with my other dog and maybe a man with a shotgun. Sometimes it's brains that win the battle.
Remember, its not the size of the dog in the fight, but the size of the fight in the dog that really matters.


----------



## awfulestes (Apr 27, 2005)

A little one to distract and a big one to pounce. The little 9 month old Harry Bare is rat terrier/blue heeler(belongs to 6 year old girl) and little 7 month old Catfish Bob is ridgeback/australian shepard(belongs to 10 year old boy). The personality of each dog was matched to each kid. Worked for me. Harry goes to one end of tunnels and Bob goes to the other end. Harry barks in it Bob waits at the other end to pounce . Great family gaurds lucky me. They learn more everyday. I am going to try to post a picture so you can see the size diffrence of the team. I will look strange because at the time of the snapshot a really huge tounge was licking me across the face( and bob likes to sneeze in my face.) That better be a sign of affection. They herd livestock and babysit the same way.TEAM WORK! lol I also think you should visit someone with a good gaurd dog and maybe let them pick one for ya!! 


http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c141/awfulestes/Picture306.jpg


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

TamInAz said:


> We just recently purchased a Mastiff male puppy to be our inside family watch dog. We chose this breed because they are non-aggressive, yet Assertive when need be, are Very protective of home and family and love children which is a Must around here. The men in the family here work nights. I also adore Massive size dogs...Brock is expected to reach aprox. 220 lbs as he comes from extremely large parents.
> 
> For an outside Guard dog for livestock and property we will be getting an Anatolian Shepard, female, w/in the wk (another pup as we want both dogs to be raised together and adjust to children). Aslan is expected to reach around 125-130 lbs at full growth. Again this dog is specifically bred to watch over & protect both livestock and family.



Just a thought, others may disagree, but I might wait a bit before getting the second dog to avoid the pups bonding with each other more than the family. If your mastiff is supposed to be a family dog, but always wants to be with the anatolian;or if she's supposed to be a livestock guardian who would rather be with the mastiff you might have two huge dogs who aren't doing their jobs. Unless, y'all plan to put a lot of work into the pups so that they know their intended purpose it might be a headache waiting to happen.


----------



## mizattitude (Nov 10, 2003)

TamInAz said:


> We just recently purchased a Mastiff male puppy to be our inside family watch dog. We chose this breed because they are non-aggressive, yet Assertive when need be, are Very protective of home and family and love children which is a Must around here. The men in the family here work nights. I also adore Massive size dogs...Brock is expected to reach aprox. 220 lbs as he comes from extremely large parents.
> 
> For an outside Guard dog for livestock and property we will be getting an Anatolian Shepard, female, w/in the wk (another pup as we want both dogs to be raised together and adjust to children). Aslan is expected to reach around 125-130 lbs at full growth. Again this dog is specifically bred to watch over & protect both livestock and family.



I had anatolians in my teen days. They were VERY independant.. I brought Toby..1 huge 140 pound male with me home from the vet office all the time. My mother was terrified of him. He used to sleep on my bed (insisted actually!)...when she would open my door he would growl at her..LOL. Toby was the most docile dog and a little dopey..until he met someone he didn't like..and WHAM..personality change. 

I want an english mastiff..they are gORGEOUS. May I ask how much your went for from a good breeder? I saw them for about 1200...is that the usual price? The french mastiffs are my fav, but I understand they can be aggressive......


----------



## americanbulldog (Mar 27, 2005)

> Most importantly lots of smarts. This is one thing most of the modern bulldogs lack. They have too much catch bred into them. They will latch onto anything. This is good for pit sport, but not so good for hunting. A bear or rank boar will kill a dog, even a 150# dog, IF that dog just wades in and tries to grab it by the throat.


My bulldogs do not lack smarts. I don't know where this stuff comes from sometimes. My bulldogs have lots of smarts. They will follow my commands and even more important make good decisions on their own. I think some people mistake courage for a lack of brains. If I send my bulldog in on a rank boar he will catch him or die trying. I have done it and I know. It isn't because he is stupid that he does it -- he does it because the boss (me) said it had to be done. So he will do it, and do it with style and heart. My dogs like to hunt and enjoy catching with smarts. Very good for hunting and I don't know or care one thing about "pit" sport. None of my bulldogs weigh more than 110 pounds and they can handle some nasty rank boars with no trouble. You just don't leave your dog hanging in the breeze once it catches. You move and help the dog out. If things get REALLY rough I send in another dog to help. Put 2 stout bulldogs on any boars head and it is going to make things hard for 'em. There is a guy in Maine that says he uses 3 American Bulldogs to catch black bears as well. I don't know for sure because I haven't seen it with my own 2 eyes, but I know about my bulldogs and wild boar for sure.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

No bulldog could find a boar or bear in anything but a fenced preserve without the help of other dogs. Caged hunts aside, alot of people do use bulldogs to hog hunt, alot of people don't. Those who do typically use hounds for the job of finding. Alot of people that hunt hogs use strictly cur dogs. They can do all jobs well. There are instances where baying is better than catching, namely when you are trying to control a whole herd of animals and not just one, or when the game might be somewhere besides the other side of the pen from you.
If your dogs can find game on their own, they must have some cur in them.


----------



## americanbulldog (Mar 27, 2005)

> Those who do typically use hounds for the job of finding.


I agree that bay dogs and curs are used. We use other peoples bay dogs and I think bay dogs are great. I hope I didn't give the impression otherwise. I have nothing against curs or bay dogs! They work great as a team with bulldogs for hunting. The only question I posed was for their use as guard dogs. The curs I have worked with don't catch and bulldogs that don't catch or run away are sometimes called *by others *  "curs". They might have something against curs but I do not. I only ASKED the question "When the crap hits the fan are they going to stand and protect no matter what?". I wanted to know the answer because I have never seen a cur that was called upon to protect. I have only seen them bay and track. They are good at that --- no question about it.


----------



## kaymikepa (Jul 28, 2005)

mizattitude said:


> I want an english mastiff..they are gORGEOUS. May I ask how much your went for from a good breeder? I saw them for about 1200...is that the usual price? The french mastiffs are my fav, but I understand they can be aggressive......


A mastiff puppy from a good, reputable breeder will cost you anywhere from $1000 up to $2500 (for show quality). Make sure the parents are fully health tested, and the breeder gives you a heath guarentee. 

I have two of them, and they are the best family guard dogs you can ask for. Intimidating size (my 10 month puppy Lily is almost 140), and they are protective without being aggressive. They are constantly aware of their surroundings and are able to differentiate between welcome and "un-welcome" visitors. Great with kids and other animals also.

They are definitely indoor/house dogs though, so if you need an outside dog or livestock guardian, I wouldn't choose a mastiff.

I just put up a site for them, it is www.stivalleymastiffs.com.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

ABD, the curs I have and have dealt with are very protective of hearth and home, almost to the point of being a different animal than in hunting situations. For a hunting dog they will stay closer to home when loose than many "yard dog" breeds. I've seen mine take shifts at front door and back door. They are generally just as agressive as they need to be , and no more, in whatever the situation, be it penning cattle, yard guarding, or hunting.
Dogbit is dogbit, makes no difference if it is a mastiff or a beagle, if it happens, even if justified, owner is probably going to court. So I guess an intimidating looking dog that won't bite is probably better than a wimpy looking dog that will.


----------



## warrior (Nov 22, 2005)

barnbilder said:


> Dogbit is dogbit, makes no difference if it is a mastiff or a beagle, if it happens, even if justified, owner is probably going to court. So I guess an intimidating looking dog that won't bite is probably better than a wimpy looking dog that will.


Yep, that is why my policy is that I'm the only SOB on my place that is allowed to bite.


----------



## TamInAz (Feb 12, 2005)

kaymikepa said:


> A mastiff puppy from a good, reputable breeder will cost you anywhere from $1000 up to $2500 (for show quality). Make sure the parents are fully health tested, and the breeder gives you a heath guarentee.
> 
> I have two of them, and they are the best family guard dogs you can ask for. Intimidating size (my 10 month puppy Lily is almost 140), and they are protective without being aggressive. They are constantly aware of their surroundings and are able to differentiate between welcome and "un-welcome" visitors. Great with kids and other animals also.
> 
> ...


We were finding the Mastiffs priced from $1,100 all the way up to many at $4,000...almost had a heart attack! LOL. We ended up spending $2,000.00 for our gorgeous little guy.


----------



## mizattitude (Nov 10, 2003)

kaymikepa said:


> . Intimidating size (my 10 month puppy Lily is almost 140].





HOLY H$$$........BIG PUPPY!!!

How much do you feed one of your mastiffs? 

If I got one, it would definitely be inside


----------



## havenberryfarm (Dec 9, 2003)

Personally, I would go with personality rather than a certain breed. Yes, many breeds have tendencies that have been bred into them for generations, but that is no guarantee. Start with the breed. Dobie, collie, GSD, Laborador, and Boxer are all good choices for a family, PROBABLY. You want to avoid any dog that is overly aggressive or overly fearful. Something in the middle is what you really want. An overly alpha dog will think he is in charge and you certainly don't want him to ignore you when you command him to stand down. Not to mention that he will be very difficult for you to train unless you are an expert. On the flip side, a dog that tends to be fearful will hide when you need her most and may even fear-bite the children. When you go to meet your future protector, take a few props with you. Take a ball, some dog food, and a coffee can with a lid. Notice how he reacts to you when you first meet. Is he friendly? A good dog will be able to sense your intentions. He will be wary at first, but will greet you warmly as the human greets you. He will sniff you and either go about his business or stay nearby acting friendly. Do not get any dog that growls at you or runs away. Avoid any dog that stares you in the eye after being introduced. That is a challenge. After you are acquainted, throw the ball. Going after the ball is good. You especially like a dog who goes after the ball then ignores it. This is a middle of the road reaction. Shake the coffee can with the food in it. Does the dog react fearfully or aggressively? You want the dog who either ignores it or checks it out and wags his tail. Now give the dog some food and attempt to take some away. Avoid a dog who growls or snaps. This is not safe behavior to have around small children. Next, roll him onto his back. Again, he should not growl or snap or cower. You want the dog who tries to roll over a little then gives up or just lays there happily. He is the dog who wants you to be his master. Lastly, touch him around his face. He should be calm about this as well. A calm dog will be the best choice for any family. He has common sense and confidence. He will bond to you and will know his place as family protector, and because he knows his place he will be easier to train. Unless, of course, he is dumber than a box of rocks. Good luck. 
This is how I chose our two dogs. They are both great with my six children, patient too. And they have protected us. Both are from rescue groups and are not purebred. They are collies mixes so they do not protect our property, but they will defend the kids with everything they have! Just ask the tree trimmer that tried to get into the yard while the kids were outside playing. Lucky for him he made it over the fence before he was dog meat. But they let my special needs kids poke them in the face and pull their ears without complaint.


----------



## joe1968m (Mar 14, 2005)

throughout my life having shared homes with a german shepherd, terrier mutt,
mastiff, doberman, and quite reluctantly at first with a pit bull mix... 
imo hands down (so long as you only want one dog) the best would be one of
the bully breeds... american bulldog, american pit bull, american staffordshire
the pit bull mix i have now is amazingly smart and protective
i believe the fighting breeds have got a really bad rep solely because of 
today's misguided youth...would of worked out better if a poodle was the 
choice of intimidation favored by hoodlums... then pit bulls rep would not have been soured


----------



## mizattitude (Nov 10, 2003)

joe1968m said:


> i believe the fighting breeds have got a really bad rep solely because of
> today's misguided youth...would of worked out better if a poodle was the
> choice of intimidation favored by hoodlums... then pit bulls rep would not have been soured




I completely agree, however it is also caused by bad breeding and irresponsible ownership and the breeders. Breeders of these dogs need to screen the owners.


----------



## mtngal (Aug 7, 2002)

We have a mastiff, and are going to have to put her down within the next week. She has bone cancer. We have had her for 10 years. She's the best dog I've ever owned.


----------



## kaymikepa (Jul 28, 2005)

TamInAz said:


> We were finding the Mastiffs priced from $1,100 all the way up to many at $4,000...almost had a heart attack! LOL. We ended up spending $2,000.00 for our gorgeous little guy.


$4,000 - wow! $2,500 was the highest anyone was asking when we were looking at pups. Maybe it depends on the area, we are north of PIttsburgh, PA.

Do you have any pics of your mastiff?


----------



## kaymikepa (Jul 28, 2005)

mizattitude said:


> HOLY H$$$........BIG PUPPY!!!
> 
> How much do you feed one of your mastiffs?
> 
> If I got one, it would definitely be inside


I feed my girls about 4 cups of dry dog food, twice a day. It's not as much as most people think, but mastiffs aren't extremely active, they only need moderate exercise. You have to be very careful not to overfeed or over exercise a mastiff, especially when it is young, because that can cause hip problems later in life.

They are slower to mature, also, not reaching their full size until 3 or 4. Lily will probably reach around 200 (she's a very big girl) and Emma will probably get to 150 tops (she's the "dainty" mastiff  ) 

They are wonderful family guardians, and lap dogs at heart.


----------



## kaymikepa (Jul 28, 2005)

mtngal said:


> We have a mastiff, and are going to have to put her down within the next week. She has bone cancer. We have had her for 10 years. She's the best dog I've ever owned.


Sorry to hear that.. a shorter lifespan is one of the drawbacks to the breed. 10 is a pretty good age for a mastiff to live to, and I'm sure she has had a wonderful 10 years.


----------



## mizattitude (Nov 10, 2003)

mtngal said:


> We have a mastiff, and are going to have to put her down within the next week. She has bone cancer. We have had her for 10 years. She's the best dog I've ever owned.





My aunt recently lost her "baby"..a great Dane she named Taylor...lived for 8 years..not bad for a great Dane.

So sorry you are losing a friend..it must be hard. My father cried when my childhood dog died. He loved "susie".


----------



## mizattitude (Nov 10, 2003)

kaymikepa said:


> I feed my girls about 4 cups of dry dog food, twice a day. It's not as much as most people think, but mastiffs aren't extremely active, they only need moderate exercise. You have to be very careful not to overfeed or over exercise a mastiff, especially when it is young, because that can cause hip problems later in life.
> 
> They are slower to mature, also, not reaching their full size until 3 or 4. Lily will probably reach around 200 (she's a very big girl) and Emma will probably get to 150 tops (she's the "dainty" mastiff  )
> 
> They are wonderful family guardians, and lap dogs at heart.


 Thats not bad....Thanks for the input. I plan to get one in january..I have always loved the breed. So big and gorgeous. I saw your website...your dogs are beautiful..and my Goodness are they BIG


----------



## americanbulldog (Mar 27, 2005)

> ABD, the curs I have and have dealt with are very protective of hearth and home, almost to the point of being a different animal than in hunting situations. For a hunting dog they will stay closer to home when loose than many "yard dog" breeds. I've seen mine take shifts at front door and back door. They are generally just as agressive as they need to be , and no more, in whatever the situation, be it penning cattle, yard guarding, or hunting.


Thanks for the information about curs. Good to know.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Depends on the threat.
If youre worried about an attack of 'squeaky toys' (it could happen  ...),a Shih Tzu would be a first choice.

BooBoo


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Good thread! Found it thru a search on guard dogs. I am in the unfortunate position of having to find a new guard dog. Our awesome,beloved Pyr/Golden Retriever dog,Isaiah,went missing on the night of the 4th. No luck in finding him,no answers to our ads. :Bawling: He is one of a kind,I can't help but to think someone has him, refuses to give him back. We'll never give up looking,though. 
We feel SO darn guilty, as we hadn't been able to give him the attention he needed lately, as we recently had a baby. He was stuck in a pen (2 large dog kennels joined as one) w/ the toy Rat Terrier and the Pygmy goat,for almost 2 weeks,while we were in the hospital having the baby, then when the baby was in the hospital for complications for a week. DH or family/friends would of course come home to feed/water them all twice a day. 
He also had to watch as almost half his poultry flock he protected so loyally died the day the baby was born, because they got into some pesticide in the barn. We haven't lost a single bird for MONTHS,besides that,due to him. He is/was the absolute BEST guard dog.Protected a flock of over 100 chickens,turkeys,ducks & guineas... I know watching them die in the barnyard while he was stuck in the pen (he was put in the dog pen the day the baby was born,as I was transported via ambulance,and he was going after the ambulance people,worried about me) was murder for him. He likely went a bit overboard at chasing whatever was in the woods on the 4th....

As much as we dearly love & miss Isaiah, as a SAHM of 3, I really feel exposed here w/out him,w/ hubby working 2 jobs & I am not handy w/ a rifle, so I really am feeling the need for a guard dog in his absence. Not sure what breed to look for, and the way the AKC seems to have done the breeds lately, a "Heinz 57" would be more to our liking. I really like GSD's,but was attacked by ours as a child. Not much into dobes,pitts,rotts,mastiffs,bulldogs...basically anything along those lines,for some reason. Was thinking Austrailian Shepherd, but not sure if they would be "tough" enough for our area. I LOVE Pyrs, but the ability of Isaiah to escape all our fences is not something I want to go thru again, I am hoping for a dog that will be more of a "homebody", not a roamer. I like a good sized dog of superior intelligence, loyal to a fault, awesome w/ kids,playful & fun but serious & brave when needed. A pup who would be equally happy staying home guarding the place & also love to go for rides,and be able to FIT in the car!
Papers mean NOTHING to us, we are looking for character & personality,a member of the family. Gentle w/ the family, but tough on intruders/threats. 
Seems like a tall order, and some big paw prints to fill, in Isaiah's absence. Anyone have any ideas for us?


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

If you chose a German Shepherd, Chow, Rottweiler, Doberman, Akita, Presa Canario or Pitbull (or mix) *most* (not necessarily all) insurance companies will raise your rates as they are considered hazardous dogs to have. Just a thought.

donsgal


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Kstornado11 said:


> Was thinking Austrailian Shepherd, but not sure if they would be "tough" enough for our area.


Until a week ago I can honestly say I had never once seen an Australian Shepherd that was anything but a love-muffin to strangers. Just a big puppy, full of the dickens. But then I met two that were "guarding" the back yard of their house and I thought they were going to jump the fence and take my head off. Maybe the difference was that their owners were not home, and the other ones were. I don't know.

Aussies take a LOT of attention - they are "me me me" dogs. I would think about a Husky if I were you. They are very independant, can be excellent guard dogs and don't eat much. (Oh, they shed like crazy though!)

donsgal


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

donsgal said:


> I would think about a Husky if I were you. They are very independant, can be excellent guard dogs and don't eat much. (Oh, they shed like crazy though!)
> 
> donsgal


I have heard that Huskies are notorious for roaming, as well,though. I love them, but would prefer a dog who will STAY HOME...rather than roam.


----------



## Filas are Prima (May 4, 2007)

The world's finest NATURAL family guardian is the Fila Brasileiro.
They adore their own family ONLY. and HATE all strangers. It is this trait that makes them the world's finest guard dog.
They are just a blast to own, with wonderful personality, conversationalists, and always beside you. Velcro companion. Filas are famous for their devotion and tolerance of their family's children.
They want to be where you are, and therefore are not prone to wandering off. They have a HUGE sence of responsibility for their home and yard.
They will vigorously and agressivly deal with ALL strangers who come to your gate.
You MUST have secure fencing to keep your Fila within when ANYONE visits the house. Filas will not tolerate anyone other than their own family touching them, or even comming close to their family members.
No bad guys, or wild animals will ever bother the homestead guarded by a Fila Brasileiro.
Owners must be responsible, dilegent folks who understand the breed, and what real defense in a guard dog means.
Filas are both sweet Grannie and Dirty Harry rolled into one athletic package.
Filas are a Molosser type. Females average 110#+, males average 130#+. They are very athletic and flexable, and CAN fit into your car. Many mother's with car seat kids take them doing errands, as the mother can run in and out of the errands, while the kids are in their car seats with their Fila on guard.
Law Enforcement guys buy them for protecting their families at home.
If you really need a guard dog, nothing beats a Fila Brasileiro.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Sounds good... just don't think they have Fila Brasileiro in Kansas... :shrug:


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

farmerjack68 said:


> Hi
> Just wanted to know what breed you all think would make the best family guard dog?


A lot would depend on what your family needs protection from. If you just want a dog to warn you a smaller dog, some sort of terrier, would be best. If you want a dog to look mean without the danger of hurting people a mastiff breed would do. If you want a dog that will die protecting you or your family and you can handle them a bull breed would be good.

First decide what you want the dog to do then decide on the breed that is best suited for that job.


----------



## Filas are Prima (May 4, 2007)

Kstornado11 said:


> Sounds good... just don't think they have Fila Brasileiro in Kansas... :shrug:



They ship them via airlines. Temps must be below 85 degrees anywhere on the route = kinda tricky this time of year.
I ship my babies from Spokane WA.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Kstornado11 said:


> I have heard that Huskies are notorious for roaming, as well,though. I love them, but would prefer a dog who will STAY HOME...rather than roam.


You could always put up a fence, or keep them in the house (except for potty breaks). When I had a dog (a zillion years ago), he only went out for bathroom breaks and to be walked once a day. And on both of those occasions he was on a leash. He never had the chance to roam (or get hit by a car, or be stolen or poisoned!)

donsgal


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Any dog that bonds to you will protect or attempt to protect you. It can be pure or a mixed breed.

I frequently used to see a huge man, about 6 foot 6 inches, in town. He always had a tiny Chihuahua in his hand. I told him he looked more like he should have a Rotty! He said he just needs to be told there's a problem and if there is, HE'LL take care of it! -G-

Strangers walk past my house and pet my dog thru the fence. An American Pit Bull Terrier. This is a Pit Bull friendly town and folks know what the breed is REALLY like. I've lived elsewhere where it's the same. 

I went hiking in the mountains with my dog and kids. Afterwards, we stopped at an outdoor coffee shop. My dog laid at my feet. A woman with a small child approached and asked if they could pet my dog. I gave permission. They owned Pit Bulls.

Get near my truck when I'm in it or raise a hand to me, and you're dead! 

When a human has bad intentions, they give off an odor that the dogs can smell but we can't. A man was sitting at my kitchen table with me to sign a contract to breed his mare to my Mammoth jack. Three of the 8 Dobermans I had at the time laid at my feet, quietly growling. When the man asked why the dogs were doing that, I told him the dogs did not like him. As the man was about to leave, he asked me if I'd ever slept with an older man. The next day I did some detective work and found out the man was a big time womanizer. The dogs knew something wasn't right!


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Huskies... we-ll.... maybe a bit much for a family with two small children, one of them a newborn. Very intense dogs, seems confining them is about as difficult as a Pyr. I am sorry to hear about your boy, though, he always looked so sweet whenever you posted pics of him. 
If you're just in the market for one who'll let you know when something's going on, I vote lab or hound.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

we have the little dog big dog as backup thing going on here and its working really well. Peanut is a lhaso mix (supposed to be poodle but I see terrier) and is small. He has a ferocious bark though and walking past HIS house is enough to set him off. He's great with the kids though. All it takes is him barking to bring the calvary in......the calvary being Bandit. At 5 months he's as big as our golden (who is scared of her own shadow). I think its hilarious as people stop and you can see them thinking if they really want to come any closer. We have a prison "ministry" up the road from us and it has not always been a good place. Not to mention some of the neighbors would steal us blind if they got the chance. All of the dogs are inside at night and off and on during the day. Bandit is already rather protective of all of us and takes turns through out the night sleeping in our rooms.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Many of us who have one or more of the dogs on the 'bad dog' list - 15 or so breeds - don't have house insurance since many of the insurance companies won't give it to us. Some insurance companies will accept you if you pay for an added on rider. I've been renting for quite a while, so I'm not concerned now.

I was talking to a vet about this and he and other vets have said the same thing - so how come the Cocker Spaniel isn't on the list, they're the worst biters. I've seen reports of the damage they've done to children's faces and bodies, but was surprised 'cause I've only know nice ones. Having had many of the 'bad dogs,' I find that difficult to believe also. Mine and those I've known have been great dogs.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I used to raise huskies eons ago. Yes, they will protect thier property and children. They will also dig their way out, climb the fence, go under the fence, or find a weakness in the fence and squeeze out. They are destructive if not kept busy- they are working dogs. They also take experienced trainers who is consistent. I got out of them because I truly believe there is not enough homes capable of containing them and/or consistent and firm enough without being overbearing. Most people who get them want that beautiful dog with the blue eyes and have no clue about them or beleive they can handle them. Oh and a 6 mo old puppy is capable of pulling a full grown man off his feet and dragging him across the feild when it sees something it wants to chase/eat like rabbits, cats, *****, etc. My husband had the road rash to prove it. 



donsgal said:


> You could always put up a fence, or keep them in the house (except for potty breaks). When I had a dog (a zillion years ago), he only went out for bathroom breaks and to be walked once a day. And on both of those occasions he was on a leash. He never had the chance to roam (or get hit by a car, or be stolen or poisoned!)
> 
> donsgal


I have not seen a response from the original poster- or did I miss it? I would be asking what level of protection do you need? If a large barking dog will fit the bill- then a collie would be perfect- most with the correct temperment will even go further. Smooths are more intimidating looking than a rough- but my roughs have backed up many a people with just barking hello. They are wonderful guardians for children and livestock alike too. 
If you want a dog with more aggression but common sense- a WELL BRED GSD, dobie or rot would be my choice- but raise them around any animals you plan on keeping. But honestly, in most situations, simply a large dog barking is enough to put off most people off.
Personally would not go further than that with some of the even more agressive breeds around children for several reasons but also knowing that children will be visiting often and how there always seems to be a child who is disrespectful that may push the dog enough to bite. Also the dog may not be trustworthy around livestock.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== I used to raise huskies eons ago. Yes, they will protect thier property and children. They will also dig their way out, climb the fence, go under the fence, or find a weakness in the fence and squeeze out. They are destructive if not kept busy- they are working dogs. ===


That's a mistake many make. They don't research a breed before buying it. All dogs stay out of trouble if they have even the smallest jobs. But they need a job. Getting a working breed for a house pet doesn't always work. I get calls like 'my Border Collie is chasing cars.' I explain that they're a working dog and herding livestock is in their blood. You don't have livestock, so the dog is 'herding' the cars.

Guess if you have a Fila Brasileiro, you can't give a close friend the key to your house to let themselves in! -G-


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Willowynd said:


> I used to raise huskies eons ago. Yes, they will protect thier property and children. They will also dig their way out, climb the fence, go under the fence, or find a weakness in the fence and squeeze out. They are destructive if not kept busy- they are working dogs. They also take experienced trainers who is consistent. I got out of them because I truly believe there is not enough homes capable of containing them and/or consistent and firm enough without being overbearing. Most people who get them want that beautiful dog with the blue eyes and have no clue about them or beleive they can handle them. Oh and a 6 mo old puppy is capable of pulling a full grown man off his feet and dragging him across the feild when it sees something it wants to chase/eat like rabbits, cats, *****, etc. My husband had the road rash to prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take a look at the date of the original post.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Yes I found this thread via a search. Lots of great info here! 
What about an Austraiian Shepherd/Coonhound mix? Found some free pups in a nearby town. The kid that I spoke with told me a story of hiw the Mama (Aussie) took on a bull that was charging him... said she's an excellant guard dog. We have a HUGE **** population here,and coyotes. Said there are 2 females & one male left!


----------



## trappmountain (Jun 22, 2005)

americanbulldog said:


> I do not have much experience with Dobermans but I thought they were more of a one owner/one person type of dog. My mother in law had one for years and my other half couldn't even get near her mothers bedroom door at night without risking a dog attack. "Guarding" yes I guess so but should a child need to worry that its moms dog is going to shred her if she gets up to use the bathroom? I think not. I am not saying that all Dobermans are this way but I did think they were mostly a one person dog right? I would really like to know about your experiences with your Dobermans. Thanks.
> .


When I moved in this house DMIL had 3 of them. I would call thm a 1 household dog depending on who does the training and feeding. It took them sometime but they got used to me and accepted me as part of the household. Even more so than my DH, as I would let them out play with them occasionally care for them if MIL was away. 

And just so you know, Dobes do act up at knocking but are known for letting an intruder in and then keeping them in. You may find some one in your house but he isn't going anywhere!!!!  

I have a lot of different choices on the best guard dog.

Best warning dog- Most LGD's

Best attack dogs- GSD's

Best scary dogs- ANY large breed or bully breed ( i had a friend with a large siberian husky(they are lovers not fighters) PPL were scared to death of that dog. He never lunged bit or growled at anyone. He was just big and furry)

Bully breeds because eveyone believes the garbage media is putting out about them and most ppl (including me) can't tell the difference between many of the different breeeds, they think they are all pit bulls. BUT hurry if you choose this breed as soon it will be another breed on the chopping block. The 4 I have been around have been very sweet, good with ppl, chilldren, easily trained by novices, only 1 had to be kept away from other animals as he was animal aggressive.


----------



## trappmountain (Jun 22, 2005)

donsgal said:


> I would think about a Husky if I were you. They are very independant, can be excellent guard dogs and don't eat much. (Oh, they shed like crazy though!)
> 
> donsgal


no fence,,,,,,,,,,,,no husky! Thay are known travelers. Ask your local shelter how many of them they get in because they roam and get lost. My husky mix(shelter dog) was found roaming, if he gets out here he is gone. He has learned so much after 2 years of trianing EXCEPT how to stay home.

He runs off sits at someones house when he gets tired. Waits for someone to read his tags and call me. Also they needs a lot of excersise. Remeber what they were bred for. Pulling sleds over rough terrain for many many miles.


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

Best combo is probably some type of toy breed and a large dog as back up...I've rarely encountered a large breed dog that would zero in on something before the smaller breeder was already yapping...Only problem with the small breeds is that they aren't big enough to do anything about it...Which is why you have the larger breed for backup.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Reptyle said:


> Best combo is probably some type of toy breed and a large dog as back up...I've rarely encountered a large breed dog that would zero in on something before the smaller breeder was already yapping...Only problem with the small breeds is that they aren't big enough to do anything about it...Which is why you have the larger breed for backup.


Well we have half the pair,a toy rat terrier. He just needs a big buddy for backup.


----------



## neolady (Dec 30, 2005)

I'll vote for a neo (now why would that not surprise anybody - lol). Not runners, like to laze around home, very protective of their own property, but all the ones I have had have had "smarts" and seemed to be able to assess the degree of menace. Just the appearance of them is usually enough to scare the cr*p out of intruders. They are a great family dog. 

Drawbacks include copious amounts of drool, short lifespan, don't like to be separated from their humans. I've had about 11 of them over the past decade including a number of rescues, and don't regret having any of them. However, they are not a dog I would recommend for a first time dog owner.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

cur dog
see if you can take someone's hunting cull off their hands. catahoula or black mouth would be my first choice but all the cur breeds are pretty protective & territorial w/o being too much.


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

Bull Mastiff she is a great family dog but at the same time protective of her home and people.


----------



## wilderness1989 (Feb 23, 2006)

Our Beagle in the avatar (upper left pix) sure thinks she is. Really she does a better job watching the property that a Doberman and Pit Bulls that I've had. I don't need or want a dog that attacks anyone but just sounds an alert. Biting dogs bring up a whole bunch of legal problems. My attorney says to put up a sign that says NO TRESSPASING if you put up a sign that is similar to BAD DOG you are just admitting you have a vicious dog. Admitting you have a bad dog sure goes against you in a court of law. My 2 cents.


----------



## stars01 (Jun 24, 2006)

Our house insurance just cancelled us today because we have an English mastiff. Please keep this in mind to avoid future heartbreak.

(our dog stays, our insurance goes to the only company that will take us in this area--for at least $1800+)

Paula


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

stars01 said:


> Our house insurance just cancelled us today because we have an English mastiff. Please keep this in mind to avoid future heartbreak.
> 
> (our dog stays, our insurance goes to the only company that will take us in this area--for at least $1800+)
> 
> Paula


What on earth for? "Cause it's giant pawprints make lakes in the mud when it rains? 
:shrug:


----------



## stars01 (Jun 24, 2006)

I just don't know.

Paula


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

my jack russell barks at strangers and my jack russell chihuahua will bark and chase away anything in my yard.they dont bite i dont want a lawsuit on my hands.i want too be alerted theres someone in my yard.we used too have a pair of toy poodles great guard dogs.Australian shepards are great gaurd dogs all my horse friends use them at shows too watch the trailer.bluebird


----------



## Hip_Shot_Hanna (Apr 2, 2005)

donsgal said:


> Until a week ago I can honestly say I had never once seen an Australian Shepherd that was anything but a love-muffin to strangers. Just a big puppy, full of the dickens. But then I met two that were "guarding" the back yard of their house and I thought they were going to jump the fence and take my head off. Maybe the difference was that their owners were not home, and the other ones were. I don't know.
> 
> Aussies take a LOT of attention - they are "me me me" dogs. I would think about a Husky if I were you. They are very independant, can be excellent guard dogs and don't eat much. (Oh, they shed like crazy though!)
> 
> donsgal


Er... she has livestock, and I'm thinking a husky is NOT the dog for a place with livestock on it. We had one years ago... we rescued her from the local animal shelter and had to take her back after a couple of weeks. Perfectly housebroken, well behaved with children... and even though she'd been reprimanded several times for trying to get at my daughter's dove in a cage in her room, at the end of the day, she DID get it and kill it. 

We couldn't let her outside loose, she had to be on a chain because she watched our goats with hungry, "wild" eyes, and when she was loose she took off and wouldn't answer to her name, though she heard us just fine, she looked back as she ran off. She was an owner surrender, and really a lovely dog in many ways. 

I have nothing against the husky breed, but I also recognize they are generally NOT suited for keeping on a farm with livestock. Also, huskies are actually MORE likely to cause a human fatality than dobermans, according to statistics more people have been killed by them.


----------

